

Ask HN: Remote Co-founders: did it work for you, or not? - a_lifters_life


======
caser
Currently working remotely with my co-founder (we run hackeparadise.org)

It's less efficient for us than being co-located, because we don't socialize
as much regarding non-work things and we don't have the unplanned existential
conversations about the business that come up at random moments.

Still, I think there is benefit to being remote part of the time. This is the
3rd stint of 2-8 weeks we've done remote interspersed with period of co-
location, and I highly recommend that. It gives you time to do your own thing,
see family, etc., and then when you meet again in person, you usually have a
super productive several weeks.

~~~
taprun
I think you may have forgotten an "r" in your URL.
[http://hackerparadise.org](http://hackerparadise.org) ?

